# Insurance R33 GTS - T (21 years old)



## Robertlloyd09 (Feb 21, 2015)

New to this. 
Looking into buying a R33 GTS - T.
21 years old 2 years no claims, been quoted £2500 from Adrian flux. Surprised I'd even get insured to be fair but that's around the price I'm willing to pay.
Tried A-plan, direct line (wouldn't insure me) waiting to hear back from green light and admiral.
Any other insurance companies that I could try? And has anyone had any experience with Adrian flux? 
Cheers Rob.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Hey Rob, have to tried Elephant? check out their online website for a price should be cheaper I think. 

Also try Sky


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
I'm glad we were able to offer you a competitive premium. If you have any questions or ever need any help with insurance then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Try Classicline insurance, I'm quite a bit older, but, I pay £340 inc agreed value, like for like parts, all mods declared.. They've always come out on top against all other companies.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Willing to pay £2,500 for car insurance!?!? For the sake of it, get a quote on a R32 GTR as well..?


----------

